
TikTok Rating Reduced to 1.3 - r_singh
https://www.reddit.com/r/IndiaSpeaks/comments/gn4bhu/tiktok_rating_reduced_to_13/
======
CamelCaseName
Wow, and the app is up 2 million reviews (26MM -> 28MM) since being posted
yesterday!

